# P09 Failure to Feed - is 115 gr to small?



## KE6507 (May 12, 2014)

I put a over 500 rounds through my P09. I have been shooting 115gr 9mm brass case. Today it consistently failed to feed one out of every 20 or so rounds. No change in the type of ammo or set-up since I started using the gun a few weeks ago. The bullet would almost fully chamber but stay slightly angled. If I pushed the back of the slide, the bullet would chamber and she was good to go. I clean and oil everything including the magazines. Does the P09 need a higher grain to kick the slide back and reload? 

DaveB


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If the ammunition worked before, it should work now.
Even though everything is properly clean, including the _insides_ of the magazines, the problem could still be magazine-related.
At the top end of a magazine is a pair of integral springs called "feed lips." These feed lips suffer eventual metal fatigue, or they get bent a little.

Does the error happen with all of your magazines? Or with only one? Or two?


----------



## KE6507 (May 12, 2014)

I only used one of my magazines on the last outing. I usually load several and last time I was going between guns and just speed loaded the same magazine. Never thought to change. I'll get back to the range and rotate through some different magazines to see if the problem can be isolated.

Thanks!

DaveB


----------



## KE6507 (May 12, 2014)

I got back from the range a few days ago. Changed out magazines, went through a few hundred rounds and not one FTF.

As a follow-up, went back again today and got the FTF multiple times again. It happens on the first round load or last round. Used two different magazines and two different loads. If I glide the slide back by hand with a bullet in the magazine, the bullet appears to get caught on the top of the brass every time on the side of the barrel.





I set the gun down and took a phone picture, so sorry for the quality. The loading ramp is smooth and no burrs are present. Did a field strip, oiled the feeder ramp and magazine. Checked inside the barrel too for any burrs - it's smooth. I can't believe both magazines are going bad after 600 to 800 rounds. I cleaned them inside and out, oiled and reassembled. I hate taking a new gun to a gunsmith but I don't know what else to try.

To make it worse for me, the front site fell off at the range.


----------



## OldRed (Nov 29, 2014)

Does the top the barrel on the breech end have burrs on it? if it does dehorn it. How far away from you is tossing the brass? If it is too close try a lighter recoil spring. If the recoil spring it too heavy the slide dumps the energy it has as it comes back in the spring falling to come back far enough, so the spring has too little time to build up the forward acceleration of the slide to strip off the round, insert it the barrel, drive it home and lock the barrel and slide together.

While you have it apart use a fine Arkansas or India stone to smooth all the working parts you can reach. Being carful to not touch the sear contact points unless you know what your doing.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

If it were my gun, here's what I would do:

1. Dis-assemble magazines and remove any oil or grease inside the mag body. Oil attracts dirt and firing debris. The mag body should be clean and dry.

2. Make sure the spring is oriented correctly in the magazine. If the spring is upside down or backwards in the body, you may/will have feed issues.

3. Switch lube from oil to grease. I prefer TW25b, but any good gun grease should be fine. And don't be too stingy with it. A dab on the front of the barrel, a dab on the barrel hood, a little on the lock up area and then the slide rails. With the gun still cleared, work the slide back and forth several times to distribute the grease. 

4. Load and shoot to check.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

KE6507 said:


> ...As a follow-up, went back again today and got the FTF multiple times again. It happens on the first round load or last round. Used two different magazines and two different loads. *If I glide the slide back by hand with a bullet in the magazine, the bullet appears to get caught on the top of the brass every time on the side of the barrel*...[emphasis added]


It is never good practice to "glide the slide back by hand," trying to feed a "bullet."
(The proper name is "cartridge," of which the bullet is only one part.)

The slide should merely be released, letting it move forward on its own, under the impetus of its strong spring.

Trying to "glide the slide back by hand" may be the cause of your problem.


----------

